# AutoGuide Under $30k Performance Car Shootout – Part Two: Track Test Elimination R



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Yesterday we took eight fun-to-drive performance vehicles under $30,000 and put them through their paces on the street.
> 
> After much deliberation, we chose the 2014 Ford Fiesta ST as the king of the street. Despite a somewhat harsh ride, nothing else matches the raw, hilariously fun driving experience behind the wheel.
> 
> ...


Read the detailed Under $30,000 Performance Car Shootout at AutoGuide.com


----------

